
25 days of Clojure - brucehauman
https://orestis.gr/25-days-of-clojure/
======
orestis
Author here, I'd love to hear about similar experiences :)

~~~
hajile
I think the most significant take away is how the parens disappear after
you've used lisp for a while. Most people who complain about the syntax
haven't used it in-depth for any length of time and don't seem to believe that
happens.

